

Bad UX and User Self-Blame – “I'm sorry, I'm not a computer person.” - Hansi
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/BadUXAndUserSelfBlameImSorryImNotAComputerPerson.aspx

======
lazylizard
bad UX is all sorts of icons that i have no idea what they mean. i can't even
google what it does. otoh, if i didn't know what, for example, rm -rf does, i
can google it.

------
dudul
There is this widely accepted myth that anyone should just be able to turn on
a computer and use it to the maximum of its capacity. Without putting any
effort into understanding the tool they are trying to use. They should just
magically acquire all the knowledge and be able to do anything.

Would you expect someone to be able to hop on a car and start driving? No,
they have to take lessons and get a license. And it's the same for every
tool/skill: if you want to use it just invest some time to understand how it
works. I have no f-ing clue how to do plumbing, should I be able to just tear
down the dry wall in my bathroom and start playing with the pipes?

People just don't want to spend any time _learning_ things, they just want to
_know_ , like __right f-ing now __!

